# Industrie Elektronik Service und Ersatzteile aus Mannheim



## industrypart (31 Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!
Auflistung der Geräte die wir reparieren , bzw. liefern können.

Siemens Simordive: 6SC600, 610, 650,690, 611 6SN, 6RB
Siemens Motoren: 1HU, 1FT, 1FT6, 1 FK, 1PH
Siemens Simoreg: 6RA, C98043, 6RB
Alle möglichen OPs wie OP20,25,30,31, 31C,
Alle möglichen Monitore auch Processmonitore von Siemens

Fanuc Antriebe:
Spindle, Servo drives, Power Supplies.
A06B-6050,6058,6059,6076,6096 und weitere.
Fanuc Alpha und Beta Motoren.
Fanuc Display Units wie 16/16i 18/18i 21/21i 210i

Okuma Antriebe und Monitore:
Modellbezeichnungen mit E4809-….

Yaskawa Antriebe und Motoren:
CACR-SR… SGDM… CIMR…. SGDE….
USAGED, USADED, USAREM, USASEM

Mitsubishi Antriebe:
Spindelantriebe FR-SE, FR-SF, FR-SX
Servo Units MDS-, TRS-, MR-S,

Weitere Reparaturpauschalen für FUJI Frenic, Toshiba, Emerson und viele andere Geräte finden
Sie in unserem Shop www.industrypart.com

Wir können Ihnen zeitnah ein Angebot über die Reparatur oder Austausch/Verkauf erstellen. Bitte
fragen Sie immer mit einer Hersteller Modell- oder Bestellnummer z.B. 6RA, 6ES5, A20B,
E4809… usw.
Besuchen Sie unseren Multishop mit tausenden
industriellen Artikeln www.industrypart.com

Sollten Sie Fragen haben, so wenden Sie sich bitte an:
Tel. 0621 480 480 9
Fax. 0621 480 49 70
eMail: info@industrypart.com

industrypart.com ltd
Weinheimerstr. 50
68309 Mannheim


----------

